# What is the best technic for transferring photo to transfer



## Princy (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, FORUM, I hope I can explain this right, I'm pretty new to this. 

I want to put a photo of someone on a t-shirt. I used Photoshop to get the image ready and of course it looked fine on the screen but when I printed on paper it was too dark. What would be the best method to work this. Also I need to know how to price this, the client wants one T with this image, then 50 of another one. I was considering plastisol for all, or outsourcing the 50 using silk screen. I just don't know which way to go. 
Thank you FORUM your help is so appreciated.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I recommend outsourcing unless you are ready to step up your screenprinting skills. Even still, depending on the photo it might be better suited to sublimation or digital.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Princy (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks so much for your suggestion, i'm still doing my research to see which is the best way to go. thanks again. i love this forum


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Princy said:


> Hi, FORUM, I hope I can explain this right, I'm pretty new to this.
> 
> I want to put a photo of someone on a t-shirt. I used Photoshop to get the image ready and of course it looked fine on the screen but when I printed on paper it was too dark. What would be the best method to work this. Also I need to know how to price this, the client wants one T with this image, then 50 of another one. I was considering plastisol for all, or outsourcing the 50 using silk screen. I just don't know which way to go.
> Thank you FORUM your help is so appreciated.


Screen printing is not economical for low volume printing. Photo novelty tshirts are best done with either sublimation or pigment ink jet and transfer paper. Photos are best done with digital as there are more more colors and resolution available.


----------



## Princy (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you Mike, I think i will look into one of the methods you suggested.


----------

